# Error during installation ppc0 cannot reserve I/o port range



## Guazo (May 10, 2020)

Hi,

during installation of pfsense on a beelink bt3 pro 2 I got this error. Can you help me?


----------



## ralphbsz (May 10, 2020)

No, we can not. This is the FreeBSD forum. For pfsense questions, please ask a pfsense resource.

Pfsense is a modified version of FreeBSD, and FreeBSD users don't know how modified it is. Now, I doubt that it is modified as far as parallel (printer) ports are concerned, but I'm not sure.

What version of FreeBSD are you installing? If you search this forum for Beelink, you'll find that their motherboards have given problems before, with strange UEFI BIOS versions, and incompatible hardware. Some of these problems were solved by using more up-to-date FreeBSD versions. I would suggest trying a relatively new version of FreeBSD (such as 12.1), and seeing whether it works better.


----------

